# Flowers - again!



## Yvonne G (Jun 22, 2013)

This is a Cereus peruvianus (night blooming cereus) that is outside my property fence (notice my cute little squash plants coming up in my garden):


----------



## LolaMyLove (Jun 22, 2013)

That is beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using TortoiseForum mobile app


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 22, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Vickie (Jun 22, 2013)

NICE!


----------



## wellington (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow, that is beautiful.


----------



## Moozillion (Jun 23, 2013)

Gorgeous!!! I have what is supposed to be a night-blooming cereus, too. But although my flowers look a LOT like those, the plant is drastically different. Hmmmm...guess I better start googling!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 23, 2013)

"Cereus" is the genus name. There are many, many "sub-species!"


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 23, 2013)

Beautiful Plant, looks like there are many more blooms to open.


----------



## EchoTheLeoTort (Jun 23, 2013)

cool looking


----------



## rocky1998 (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow looks interesting ! Would love to have something like that in my garden !


1 dwarf hamster
2 Russian torts 
5 freshwater fish


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 12, 2013)

It has taken over 15 years for the plant to get in that wild shape. It started out as one puny columnar plant and, because it's outside my fence, hardly ever got any attention. So it has grown wild. You should have seen it the next day after this picture. I saw people actually make "U" turns out on the street in front of my house to turn around and come back and just sit there looking at that plant.


----------



## Beck (Jul 12, 2013)

I think I would too! It looks spectacularly wild.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## ascott (Jul 12, 2013)

bet the torts that can see it are dreaming of eating every one of those flowers....


----------



## mainey34 (Jul 13, 2013)

I used to have one of those cactus. Similar to that. I would wait for them to bloom. At night we would go out and watch. They have such beautiful flowers. I miss that cactus...


----------



## pam (Jul 13, 2013)

Beautiful


----------

